# Okay, how about a reverse bullnose?



## Woodco

Im hanging a powder room tomorrow. It has a cut corner wall with a 45 degree angle with like a reverse bullnose rounded 135 degree corners. I attached the sketch she sent me. 

Today I hung bridging liner in the room to cover orange peel texture, and the material is a paper backed vinyl, so its got a little thickness to it. where the wide angles are I just cut a slit down the inside corner. 

What should I do with the vinyl? Should I treat it similar to a regular corner, and cut the piece down the middle, and replumb the other side or should I just wrap it around and hope it stays plumb, possibly heating it up ? The pattern looks like an abstract painting with paint blobs thrown around everywhere. I dont have a picture of it though.


----------



## Woodco

The pattern is kind of along these lines:


----------



## CApainter

Well, given the position of the crapper, only men will notice the seam. I'd say either option is viable. Pick the one that makes it easy for you.


----------



## Woodco

I want the option thats gonna look the best and/or what the pro's would do in that situation. I dont care whats easier I care whats right.


----------



## CApainter

Aesthetically, I would treat that corner like it was part of the wall and not splice a seam there. That would be the most challenging and professional approach in my opinion. And yes, I have hung numerous rolls of wall covering in the past. So I consider my suggestion valid.


----------



## Woodco

CApainter said:


> Aesthetically, I would treat that corner like it was part of the wall and not splice a seam there. That would be the most challenging and professional approach in my opinion. And yes, I have hung numerous rolls of wall covering in the past. So I consider my suggestion valid.


What if it throws the pattern off at the ceiling, and the plumb line off after the corner?


----------



## CApainter

Woodco said:


> What if it throws the pattern off at the ceiling, and the plumb line off after the corner?


Good point. 

I think this is where chrisn can provide the best advice.


----------



## Woodco

I posted it on the painterpitstop forum too. IDK if the have bullnose in the UK though, thats where they are all from.


----------



## kentdalimp

What size Goods? (54"?) And Is it Pattern Match or Random? And Precut or Double Cut Seams? It sounds like you lined vertically not railroaded?

Assuming 54" (Because I do mostly Commercial) and my preference to hang Right to Left, I would start behind the door, and work to the right. I would do everything I could to wrap through the corners (All of them) and Seam it on the wall rather than in the corners. If the Reverse Bullnose is smooth enough, I don't think it will become so out of plumb that you can't correct it. 

I would have skimmed the wall rather than lining paper, but that is just a personal preference. I would take steps to make sure that my Wallpaper seams and my Lining paper seams are not in the same place. 

Thing is, you will have to figure it out as you do it. It can ALWAYS be fixed so don't stress it too much. Come up with a plan you are comfortable with and start. Best Advice I can give you!


----------



## Woodco

Its 27" pretrimmed drop match pattern, and I railroaded the liner. Im worried about pattern and plumb getting out of whack in the bullnose. If there wasnt a pattern, I wouldnt be worried about it.

I dont see why people worry about liner and wallpaper seams being in the same place. The chances of that happening are ridiculously slim. The only reason I railroaded it is because I wanted to see what would happen in the bullnose. I ended up cutting down the middle of them to make sure they didnt bridge.

Have you actually hung patterned paper with bullnose inside corners like this? If so, what did you do? If not, you're just giving theories.

I figure someone here has done it before, and I want to know what they did, and why.


----------



## chrisn

I could most likely help, if I was actually there. I really don't understand what your asking and I wouldn't be able to reply anything that YOU would understand. I cannot read drawings and or blue prints. I would just hang it straight. Nobody's going to know when it's all said and done. There are a couple other hangers here that might be able to help.


----------



## Woodco

I think what Im gonna do, is lay out the room, then start my first plumb line on the 45 degree wall, and hang on it first. That way, if it does go out of plumb a little bit around the corner, it only has a short distance before the real corners, since the room is so small. same thing going the other direction. 

Let me ask you this, how do you guys normally treat 135 degree angles with a pattern? My situation is the same thing, except the corner is just rounded.


----------



## Woodco

I did find this article here, which describes my situation for the most part, https://wallpaperlady.wordpress.com/tag/obtuse-angles/


----------



## Gwarel

Woodco said:


> I think what Im gonna do, is lay out the room, then start my first plumb line on the 45 degree wall, and hang on it first. That way, if it does go out of plumb a little bit around the corner, it only has a short distance before the real corners, since the room is so small. same thing going the other direction.
> 
> Let me ask you this, how do you guys normally treat 135 degree angles with a pattern? My situation is the same thing, except the corner is just rounded.


This is a good strategy. I usually cut any corner that is straight and wrap them if they are curved. If it threw it way out of plumb I would probably try to adjust it at the seam somehow. Who knows, it's what makes paperhanging fun..........


----------



## Woodco

So, it turns out that this room was framed VERY well. I laid the seams out in a way that if it were out of plumb, the next corner would stop it .But, they turned out to be on plumb after the corner, so , good for me! I used a heat gun to slam the vinyl in the rounded corners.


----------



## Brushman4

We had an old saying in one shop I worked for, it's as easy as doing it!


----------



## Woodco

So heres how it came out. The material didnt seam very good at all, but other than that, it looks good.


----------



## chrisn

With all that going on, I don't think I would have worried about whatever it was that was bothering you, wow!​


----------



## Woodco

do you see the sad rabbit face? Someone on the other forum said it looked like John Lennon. It was easy to touch up the seams! The material seamed horribly, btw.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Nice job. Atrocious looking paper though. Looks like some of that crap they call “modern art”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter

I see a couple of monkey faces too.


----------



## CApainter

Nice job!

The pattern looks like the aftermath of a suicide bomb.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Jmayspaint said:


> Nice job. Atrocious looking paper though. Looks like some of that crap they call “modern art”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, nice job. That pattern gives me a headache tho. Looks like circa 1987!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco

I think it looks worse in the pictures. IRL, it didnt seem that bad to me.


----------



## CApainter

Woodco said:


> I think it looks worse in the pictures. IRL, it didnt seem that bad to me.


I think wallcovering is so personal, it's too subjective to have a correct opinion on the patterns. The job looks good though.


----------



## epretot

I have to hand it to you paper installers... I don't think I could have done that. I have watched a few guys that probably weren't even that good with amazement. 

All that glue and stuff...I don't envy you.


----------



## Woodco

We dont say the "G" word, around these parts.

To tell the truth, I would quit painting to hang paper full time, in a heartbeat. FAR less tools, for one thing. A lot more money, always in a temperature controlled environment. Of course I do like to change things up once in a while though, so the occasional paint job would keep my sanity. 

It gets really nervewracking sometimes though, if its not going good. I have yet to buy new paper and redo anything, or get a callback on split seams, but one can lose their ass real quick.


----------



## chrisn

Woodco said:


> We dont say the "G" word, around these parts.
> 
> To tell the truth, I would quit painting to hang paper full time, in a heartbeat. FAR less tools, for one thing. A lot more money, always in a temperature controlled environment. Of course I do like to change things up once in a while though, so the occasional paint job would keep my sanity.
> 
> It gets really nervewracking sometimes though, if its not going good. I have yet to buy new paper and redo anything, or get a callback on split seams, but one can lose their ass real quick.


When I first started this around 1990, I never picked up a paint brush(except to prime!) for years, all paper and boarders. I wish that era would return


----------



## CApainter

I also enjoyed hanging wall covering more than painting. I even liked hanging drywall better than I did painting. 

Wallcovering seemed to be pretty popular during the eighties and early nineties. Then it sort of tapered off. The company I worked for subbed one particular hanger who was amazing and fast, but was somewhat of a prima donna. My boss started giving me more jobs after I showed an interest and an aptitude. However, I never did get a chance to develop my skills to a journey level production rate. Once I got into industrial painting, I haven't had the opportunity since.


----------



## Woodco

Wallpaper is making a big comeback in the interior design market. Theres tons of small jobs available.

The cool part is, most of the old school paper hangers are retired, or close, and its mostly rich yuppies and designers wanting it hung, who will pay premium. So, I have very little competition, and Im charging double what the industry standard was five years ago. The downside is, I dont have anyone I can learn from in person,and theres nowhere to buy good tools. The designers I know all say their hangers are booked for three months out. Its as if its a brand new niche market. On Thumbtack, I am the only one bidding the wallpaper jobs. I just need to get better at hanging it. I learn more every single job though, and I have all you wonderful SOB's to ask dumb questions to.


----------



## Jmayspaint

Woodco said:


> Wallpaper is making a big comeback in the interior design market. Theres tons of small jobs available.
> 
> The cool part is, most of the old school paper hangers are retired, or close, and its mostly rich yuppies and designers wanting it hung, who will pay premium. So, I have very little competition, and Im charging double what the industry standard was five years ago. The downside is, I dont have anyone I can learn from in person,and theres nowhere to buy good tools. The designers I know all say their hangers are booked for three months out. Its as if its a brand new niche market. On Thumbtack, I am the only one bidding the wallpaper jobs. I just need to get better at hanging it. I learn more every single job though, and I have all you wonderful SOB's to ask dumb questions to.




Does seem like it’s making a bit of a comeback here too. I’ve had a couple paper jobs in the past several months, after not hanging any for 5 years or so. 

Also I took a faux finishing class/retreat a while back. A big topic of conversation among the faux finishers there was how a resurgence of custom wallpaper was cutting into their market. Some said their designer clients were going with paper over their work more often 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

Woodco said:


> Wallpaper is making a big comeback in the interior design market. Theres tons of small jobs available.
> 
> The cool part is, most of the old school paper hangers are retired, or close, and its mostly rich yuppies and designers wanting it hung, who will pay premium. So, I have very little competition, and Im charging double what the industry standard was five years ago. The downside is, I dont have anyone I can learn from in person,and theres nowhere to buy good tools. The designers I know all say their hangers are booked for three months out. Its as if its a brand new niche market. On Thumbtack, I am the only one bidding the wallpaper jobs. I just need to get better at hanging it. I learn more every single job though, and I have all you wonderful SOB's to ask dumb questions to.


http://www.paintstoreonline.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_main.html?p_catid=1


----------



## Brushman4

Woodco said:


> do you see the sad rabbit face? Someone on the other forum said it looked like John Lennon. It was easy to touch up the seams! The material seamed horribly, btw.


It reminds me of a bad trip I may have had in the late 60's, orange barrels I believe!


----------



## chrisn

Brushman4 said:


> It reminds me of a bad trip I may have had in the late 60's, orange barrels I believe!


 window pane maybe?


----------

